# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  تنفيذ اتفاقية الحظر القسري

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتفاقية حظر الاختفاء القسري دخلت حيز التنفيذ 
لقد بدأ سريان مفعول "الاتفاقية الدولية لحماية جميع الأشخاص من الاختفاء القسري" (اتفاقية الاختفاء القسري) في 23 ديسمبر/كانون الأول 2010م بعد أن أصبح العراق الدولة الطرف العشرين التي تصدق على الاتفاقية. 
وتهدف الاتفاقية إلى تبيان الحقيقة في حالات الاختفاء القسري، وإلى معاقبة الجناة، وضمان جبر الضرر لضحايا الاختفاء وعائلاتهم عما لحق بهم من انتهاكات. 
وفي هذا السياق، قال الأمين العام لمنظمة العفو الدولية، سليل شطي: "إن هذه لخطوة مهمة في النضال من أجل وقف عمليات الاختفاء القسري التي تتسبب بآلام مروعة للضحايا وأسرهم ومجتمعاتهم".
"بيد أننا ما زالنا بعيدين كثيراً عن إيداع هذه الممارسة المنتشرة على نطاق واسع في كتب التاريخ. فمع أن تصديق 20 دولة على الاتفاقية يشكل منعطفاً نوعياً نحو إنفاذ الاتفاقية، إلا أنه ما زال على 90 بالمائة من المجتمع الدولي أن يلحق بالركب ويعلن التزامه بالتصدي لهذه الجريمة المفزعة." 
ويقع الاختفاء القسري عندما يُقبض على شخص أو يعتقل أو يختطف من قبل دولة ما أو وكلائها ممن يتصرفون بناء على أوامرها؛ وعندما تنكر السلطات بعد ذلك أن الشخص محتجز لديها أو تخفي مكان احتجازه، ما يضعه خارج نطاق حماية القانون. 
أما العواقب التي تترتب على الاختفاء القسري فوخيمة. حيث يتعرض من يختفون قسراً في معظم الأحيان للتعذيب ويخضعون للمعاملة القاسية واللاإنسانية والمهينة. وفي العديد من الحالات، يُقتلون سراً وتُخفى آثارهم. 
ويُترك أفراد عائلات المختفين والمقربون منهم دون أدنى معرفة بما حدث لأحبائهم، فلا يعرفون ما إذا كانوا أحياء أم أمواتاً. ويمكن أن تتشظى مجتمعات بأكملها تحت الضغط عندما تتفشى الخشية لدى الناس من أن يتم الربط بينهم وبين من يجري استهدافهم. 
وتُلزم الدول التي تصدق على الاتفاقية نفسها بأن تباشر تحقيقات لتحديد مكان الشخص المختفي، ومقاضاة الأشخاص المسؤولين عن اختفائه، وضمان جبر الضرر للناجين ولعائلاتهم.
وسيؤدي بدء سريان مفعول الاتفاقية أيضاً إلى إنشاء لجنة دولية جديدة تُعنى بعمليات الاختفاء القسري. 
وستتكفل هيئة المعاهدة المستقلة وغير المنحازة هذه بمراقبة تنفيذ الاتفاقية، ويمكن لها أن تتلقى الشكاوى والتظلمات من الضحايا أو ممن ينوبون عنهم عندما تمتنع السلطات عن الوفاء بالتزاماتها. 
بيد أنه يتعين على الدول، حتى تصبح اللجنة قادرة على تلقي الشكاوى من الضحايا أو ممثليهم وتنظرها، إصدار إعلان بقبول ذلك. وحتى اليوم، لم تُصدر 14 دولة من الدول العشرين التي صدّقت على اتفاقية الاختفاء القسري مثل هذا الإعلان، بما فيها العراق. 
وقد دأبت منظمة العفو الدولية على تنظيم الحملات على مدى ربع قرن من الزمن من أجل إبرام اتفاقية لمنع الاختفاء القسري ومكافحته على نطاق العالم بأسره. 
ويختتم سليل شطي بالقول: "في السنوات القليلة المقبلة، سنواصل نضالاتنا في سياق حملتنا من أجل العدالة الدولية حتى تصدِّق الدول المتبقية، التي لم تصدق بعد، على اتفاقية الاختفاء القسري بلا إبطاء، وكي تعترف بأهلية اللجنة الجديدة لنظر الشكاوى الفردية".
"ومن هنا، فإننا نحض جميع الدول على إعادة النظر في قوانينها الوطنية كي تضمن أن بإمكانها التحقيق في هذه الجريمة المروعة، ومقاضاة مرتكبيها أمام محاكمها الوطنية."
أما الدول التي صدّقت على اتفاقية الاختفاء القسري فهي: ألبانيا، والأرجنتين، وبوليفيا، وبوركينا فاسو، وشيلي، وكوبا، وإكوادور، وفرنسا، وألمانيا، وهندوراس، والعراق، واليابان، وكازاخستان، ومالي، والمكسيك، ونيجيريا، وباراغواي، والسنغال، وأسبانيا، والأوروغواي
*

----------

